# CR1 Photos - 54cm & 56cm



## sml (May 21, 2007)

I have just purchased an 2006 CR1 Team 56cm however I am concerned that the 54cm would be a better fit. Particularly when checking out the latest TDF bikes where there seems to be trends of running smaller frames with larger stems.

My height = 5'11" or 179cm
My inseam = 35" or 89cm

Would be great help if CR1 owners could post a few pics of their 54cm and 56cm frames and note their height & inseam so I could get a feel for how it will look.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

it really depends on how aggressive you want to have a bike fit but for most people i would say that a 56 is going to be a good fit


----------



## CreativeEdge (May 21, 2007)

I'm 5'9 ride a 54, fits great..


----------



## sml (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I think you're right. I can probably get away with either depending upon my preferences. Will see how it goes after i build it up.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I used to sell Scott. So many people bought Scott's too big (more than any other brand). I guess it was the low top tube that made buyers think to go for the bigger size.Even when I made clear they needed smaller size.My brother even didnt listen to me. You sell alot of shorter stems that way.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*I almost bought the 56cm*

But after reading about size discrepancy I got the 54cm and am glad I did. I used to ride a 56cm Trek and a Medium Giant TCR2. I say figure it out now before you build it up. I think it will be easier to sell the frame as "never been built up". I am 5'11" w/ 32" inseam.The attached picture was taken prior to adjusting the seatpost. It is now so low that it partially covers the WCS logo.


----------



## sml (May 21, 2007)

Thanks CarbonFrame. Yes that confirms it! Although your inseam is slightly shorter, the seat height and bar height look similar to the level of fit that I was trying to achieve! So the 54cm is the way to go for me! Time for some eBay work!


----------



## roshea (Jul 3, 2008)

I am 5'7" tall with 31" inseam. This is the 54 cm set up for me. I would probably be better off on a 52 cm.


----------



## sml (May 21, 2007)

Oh wow ... is that really the 54cm? That looks small .... particularly looking at the head tube length. I have decided to build up the 56cm and then see how it feels.

Thanks roshea.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

well i guess ill throw my size in since everyone is doing it, im 5' 9" and ride a 52. zero offset seatpost and a 120mm stem. this is a pic from me crit racing.


----------



## roshea (Jul 3, 2008)

sml said:


> Oh wow ... is that really the 54cm? That looks small .... particularly looking at the head tube length. I have decided to build up the 56cm and then see how it feels.
> 
> Thanks roshea.


Yep, it's definitely the 54 (Medium)!  

I think the 56 will work out for you.


----------

